# Finnish citizen planning to move to Canada



## Foxtrot (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello all,

I am Finnish citizen, and I am planning to move to Canada in future. According to my initial research, I'll need to apply for immigration from Canadian embassy in London, UK. There's no immigration section in Canadian embassy in Helsinki.

I'm aiming for Vancouver, Toronto or Cubec region, and I am a skilled IT professional from Master Data Management and Business Intelligence side.

The main reason for me to move from Finland is very high taxes, very expensive life and comparatively low salaries. Sure, I am aware that Canada also have high taxation but life may not be as expensive as in Finland. The job market in Finland is rather tough. Small economy, you know.

So what are your recommendations? Is it a right decision for me to move to Canada? How's the job situation there? I've checked job requirements on online job portals and I am quite qualified for many. Just lacking my presence and no work permit. Any other suggestions?

Cheers!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

As you don't have an occupation considered by Canada to be in demand, and you do not, you will need to have pre-arranged employment. This entails finding an employer willing to apply to the Government for permission ro hire you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Foxtrot said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am Finnish citizen, and I am planning to move to Canada in future. According to my initial research, I'll need to apply for immigration from Canadian embassy in London, UK. There's no immigration section in Canadian embassy in Helsinki.
> 
> ...


I see IT jobs everyweek here in the job listings in Belgium, but if you don't like high taxes _do not_ come here! Taxes can reach 65% of your income (highest in the world) here depending on how it plays out...

Anyway, as you might imagine the job situation is terrible everywhere. In Canada I have heard that it is particularly bad in Ontario. Do you speak French? You could try moving to Quebec as well as the rest of Canada (They have different immigration programmes).

You could always try your luck somewhere else in the EU of course or, if you are feeling really adventurous, go somewhere like Dubai, Hong Kong or Austrailia. IT profressionals are in demand by lots of countries - You just need to figure out where! 

May I also suggest looking in London - The UK economy is bad, but London itself is doing alright and everyone that I know in IT is thriving there right now.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> As you don't have an occupation considered by Canada to be in demand, and you do not, you will need to have pre-arranged employment. This entails finding an employer willing to apply to the Government for permission ro hire you.


This is not entirely true. Under the federal program today you are right. There is no demand for IT people. However, Quebec immigration program still has demand for IT.

A plan for me starts by reading the immigration process. If you are serious about moving to Canada, your only available option would be to try through Quebec immigration venue.

Note that once in Canada legally and having your PR card with you, you can go anywhere in Canada and not be tight to Quebec.

NB. You will need to learn French and get at least to the intermediary level. Quebec immigration website has an assessment calculator that will tell you how you fare.

Cheers!


----------



## Foxtrot (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks guys for your helpful replies. This gave me some insight about the situation


----------

